# Brand and Model



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Knowledge Test Again


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

commercial ain't my thing............zurn?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Zurn... been too long for mdl..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nope


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nope


Woodford


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Arrow


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Woodford


Correct Model 67

Going to do a stem replacement on this one next week, 8 story building, wonder how much water will drain down when I pull the innards out.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Knowledge Test Again


Oh... Long time since I put one of those in. Ancon HY400? Doesn't look quite right. Might be another brand, or maybe just real old.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ron The Plumber said:


> correct Model 67
> 
> Going To Do A Stem Replacement On This One Next Week, 8 Story Building, Wonder How Much Water Will Drain Down When I Pull The Innards Out.


All Of It!

Maybe it will airlock and you can work fast!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The bad thing about it, is it was special order part, most common length is 8", so I ordered up an 8" if it is not the correct length, then will have to reorder after I pull it, I had no way to get the measurement at the time of call, oh well thats how it goes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The bad thing about it, is it was special order part, most common length is 8", so I ordered up an 8" if it is not the correct length, then will have to reorder after I pull it, I had no way to get the measurement at the time of call, oh well thats how it goes.


I don't remember having to change a seat on those. Just the plunger assembly?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Right there is no seats, what happens is the plunger swells and turns on and off very difficult, I did one awhile back, it should be a fast change out, if I don't have to wait too long for the water to slow down, I am hoping to pull it and slam the new one in, in very little downtime.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

If I recall correctly, it is a ball type bibb, screws out of the end of the stem, screw a new one in, reassemble and you're done.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

What's real fun is when you pull the stem out and part of the plunger is broke off and stuck in the back.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, but is it a WH, or a HB, or an SC?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> What's real fun is when you pull the stem out and part of the plunger is broke off and stuck in the back.


Thanks for the bad thoughts you now have embedded into my brain :laughing:, this is the last thing I need to happen, guess I have to learn how to access this wall area if that did happen.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the repair parts, now I ordered the complete stem at 8", so from seeing this picture, if the length is not correct I could rebuilt part of it and not have to reorder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thanks for the bad thoughts you now have embedded into my brain :laughing:, this is the last thing I need to happen, guess I have to learn how to access this wall area if that did happen.


If it does happen just turn the water back on with the stem out...usually the water pressure will blow it out for you. I'd try that before digging in the valve for it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thanks for the bad thoughts you now have embedded into my brain :laughing:, this is the last thing I need to happen, guess I have to learn how to access this wall area if that did happen.


 
Sorry, wasn't my intent.

I've had them stuck so bad turning the water back on wouldn't blow them out.

I took a piece of 3/8" all thread and welded a 6" coach screw on the end. Cut the overall length about 2' and bend a 90 on the end opposite the coach screw for a handle.

Turn the coach screw into the rubber and pull out. Enjoy.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Correct Model 67
> 
> Going to do a stem replacement on this one next week, 8 story building, wonder how much water will drain down when I pull the innards out.


Probably not that much if you close the isolation valve serving that hose faucet first, it should be close by.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Probably not that much if you close the isolation valve serving that hose faucet first, it should be close by.


Not going to be one to it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not going to be one to it.


You could freeze it... But I am betting on the hopeful airlock...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> You could freeze it... But I am betting on the hopeful airlock...


Yea but you know how that goes, someone will up up a faucet on one of the floor and all hell will break loose.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not going to be one to it.


You're certain? Maybe it's in some obscure location.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smells 

I have been in the city for many years, isolation valves are far and few in between, but I will ask, this is a commercial building it is all plaster walls and with no removable ceiling panels.

This is the building, Right side between building

I will sure to let you know by the end of next week when I get done with the job.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> smells
> 
> I have been in the city for many years, isolation valves are far and few in between, but I will ask, this is a commercial building it is all plaster walls and with no removable ceiling panels.
> 
> ...


Take a sandwich in case your there on the 15 min. job that takes 3 hrs. Good luck..


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Right there is no seats, what happens is the plunger swells and turns on and off very difficult, I did one awhile back, it should be a fast change out, if I don't have to wait too long for the water to slow down, I am hoping to pull it and slam the new one in, in very little downtime.


 
Remember "Murphy's law" 

Good luck.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rest stop....mile marker 323...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No go, stem would not come out, it will have to be replaced, I pulled with all my strength would not come out. Plunger is too distorted.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Airgap said:


> View attachment 3570



The lavs are Lacava I believe, the faucets and stops are made by Dornbracht, the traps are probably Dornbracht as well, but there are several manufacturers that make them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> No go, stem would not come out, it will have to be replaced, I pulled with all my strength would not come out. Plunger is too distorted.


Dang it man! I was rooting for you all morning..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

As for the amount of water coming though the faucet after the shut down, it was a steady stream but not so fast for it to be a problem.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The lavs are Lacava I believe, the faucets and stops are made by Dornbracht, the traps are probably Dornbracht as well, but there are several manufacturers that make them.


 Winner winner! chicken dinner!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The lavs are Lacava I believe, the faucets and stops are made by Dornbracht, the traps are probably Dornbracht as well, but there are several manufacturers that make them.


We have nice rest stops here!


----------

